# Basement Framing Around Pipes



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks good! Of course I assume you'l do a treated bottom plate.
Also for insulating behind iit do a search on the forum.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

I would think about some sort of soffit around that area. You want attachable structure for every corner for drywall. If your doing a drop ceiling then this might be ok.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Does that wall attach to the one at the stairs? If so I think you'll be fine. Only looks to be about 6'. Maybe double top plate to stiffen it up a bit. If it makes you feel better a couple of blocks wouldnt hurt.

And as cliffs' cat said, dont forget insulation back there.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Install a horizontal 2x6 PT wood cleat on the masonry wall (Use PT since its masonry, and I am suggesting a 2x6 over a 2x4 to minimize wood splitting and wood blow-outs). I suggest using tapcons to secure.

Construct a soffit around the duct work and tie it into the cleat (bottom edge). Then build your wall and attach the wall's top plate to the soffit's underside framing.

Use ridgid foam board insulation (for the wall) against the masonry areas (not fiberglass).


----------

